# Post being removed



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I was told by more than one moderator they only remove posts if their offensive or threatening other members. Is that not the case anymore?or what ever they don't want to hear or don't agree with they now remove.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

The fact that this hasn't been deleted speaks well for them


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

They moderate...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I said that I only lock threads for offensive behavior. The thread was not locked, it was hidden. It was hidden because the Forum owner locked the previous thread about banning and said bans are not open for discussion.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29749-aussie-allen/?p=397434


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I get it the name Aussie Allen is the new four letter word. Nobody bring up the name.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you guys really want to go where this is heading?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Treefork somebody with a set of stones ????


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Henry nothing has been said in this post about lifting his Ban nobody's cussing, nobody is saying offensive thing to another member what's the boggle here.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Do you guys really want to go where this is heading?


Really? What could possibly happen to us if we do?

Of course we want to go there, it's called free speech. As CJW indicated above, nothing has been said in this post about lifting his ban, nobody's cussing, nobody is saying offensive things to another member.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

I just read the forum rules again. A banned person could be allowed to return after some time. But it is up to the rule makers. Let's give it some time, let the one whose name shall not be spoken, pay for his violations for a while yet still listen in (I hope) then maybe he can come back as himself. Has anyone mentioned that the more people choose to read these threads, the more ad revenue generated? Is it safe to say the 'unmentionable' one stimulated more forum viewing? Seems like he needs to throttle back, maybe think of the wider consequences of his words. This forum is something of a business and the job of keeping it going is a lot harder than we know. Don't you think?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been running a 10 meter Air Rifle and Pistol club for 16 years I know how difficult it is to deal with different personalities. And I deal with them face to face not behind a keyboard. And still have every member.Because I treat all the members same. Not pick and chose my outrage.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmmm. I just looked up the thread "Heavy Duty slingshot for Hunting" as it apparently was being viewed by 8 people (all guests it said). But I was out of luck. It seemed that a) It was not to be found and B ) I did not have permission to view it.

Curious !!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

All this is not Nice.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Do you guys really want to go where this is heading?


..I am a little curious, yes. You going to ban everyone posting here?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> ... Has anyone mentioned that the more people choose to read these threads, the more ad revenue generated?


...this is very true...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Hmmm. I just looked up the thread "Heavy Duty slingshot for Hunting" as it apparently was being viewed by 8 people (all guests it said). But I was out of luck. It seemed that a) It was not to be found and B ) I did not have permission to view it.
> 
> Curious !!


No mystery. There were two threads on the same subject by the same author. I merged them into one. I've noticed the glitch that sometimes shows a deleted or merged thread being viewed, but have no idea what is causing it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys really want to go where this is heading?
> ...


In the more than two years I've been a moderator, I've only banned one person, and that after months of warnings and behind the scenes communication, and consultation with the other mods. Banning is the last resort. Juvenile needling of a moderator, while annoying, rarely rises to the level of a banning offense.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For those that do not remember agreeing to the rules when you signed up here, here are some of the rules that you can find in the link on the bottom right of every page on this site under "Site Rules and Terms of Use":
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=forums&module=extras&section=boardrules


We shall have the right in our sole discretion to edit, refuse to post, remove, or otherwise alter any material submitted to or posted on the forums. Without limiting the foregoing, we shall have the right to remove any material that we, in our sole discretion, find to be in violation of this agreement or inappropriate for any reason whatever without consent.
Post deletion: There are many reasons your post might be deleted, but here are some of the most common ones. Spamming of any type, be it human or robot-generated, is always deleted. Trolling is also unacceptable -- we recognize that a lot of you trolls don't even realize that you're trolls, but believe us -- you are. We'll delete your posts if we feel they're disruptive or annoying. We also delete posts that are racist, sexist, overly obscene, or offensive in any way. We delete comments which are personal attacks -- whether directed at a moderator or another member. Finally, we reserve the right to delete any post at our discretion.
You deleted my post. Isn't that censorship? No. SlingshotForum.com allows and encourages posts in order to further the discussion, engage our members, and to let interested parties have a good time (and maybe learn something)! These are not open forums where you can say whatever you please (visit http://off-topic.net if you would like to), and posting on SlingshotForum.com is not a right of law passed down to you in the Constitution. The moderating staff does not delete posts without good reason, but deletions are always at the discretion of the moderators. There are thousands of active posters on this site, and we try to keep the forums a fun, engaging experience for all of its readers.

And, lastly:


BANNED MEMBERS - Those that were banned were banned for a reason. As such, do not post quotes from them, pictures of them, etc. While they may be let back on the site in the future, during their banishment they are to be considered persona non grata.

If you don't like that last rule, you can voluntarily go hang out with the banned member on another forum. (Unless they are banned there, which is likely because) Either way, if you push it too far with this rule you will be joining the ranks of other illustrious members who are now considered persona non grata. It is your choice.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Enough with the threats please people were trying to have a civil discussion and the staff get Butt hurt. There's been posts way more vile that have been allowed to continue (mason jar beading) And those members are alive and well.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cjw said:


> Enough with the threats please people were trying to have a civil discussion and the staff get Butt hurt. There's been posts way more vile that have been allowed to continue (mason jar beading) And those members are alive and well.


You have no basis for that statement. Most threads that are objectionable are removed, therefore you dont see them. The thread that was hidden, that you opened this thread to complain about, was in clear violation of the last rule in my last post. And, rest assured, my post wasn't a threat. It was a statement of fact.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I see on status up dates Imperials leaving kinda makes you think dosent it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Apparently you missed the fact that he was making fun of the people that are proclaiming to the world that they are leaving the site.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad he's not leaving. One of the people level headed.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And everybody realizes this is your show and you can run it anyway you want . But people still have opinions like it or not. And with that I'm done with this post. It's giving me a migraine .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Seems everybody here could use a little liquid love...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...or to parachute a little MDMA


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Cjw said:


> I see on status up dates Imperials leaving kinda makes you think dosent it.





NightKnight said:


> Apparently you missed the fact that he was making fun of the people that are proclaiming to the world that they are leaving the site.





Cjw said:


> And everybody realizes this is your show and you can run it anyway you want . But people still have opinions like it or not. And with that I'm done with this post. It's giving me a migraine .


I wanted to stay out of this, because, I came to realize that,the pattern is in time you run out of steam.. or burn yourself out.. I feel that it might you could be easier on yourself.. and the integrity of the forum that you seem to want to protect.. if you step back a bit,, and take some responsibility on your right for "freedom of speech"..

I am not saying that you are saying anything wrong,,, but picking apart an "issue" and making it into a "make a movement" thread causes more damage to your movement than good. and making shoot from the hip comments making a mountain out of a molehill is quite damaging to ones energy..

case in point.. with imp's status update, that you hastily reacted to with out realizing the context of his message...

as far as differences of opinion.. last time I checked.. we have a community of members that don't necessarily agree with eachother ... so I guess MODs are not swinging the banhammer or censoring as much as you are leading it to be.

OH and just to clarify this is my personal observation and opinion... that I would have no matter what my username status is here...

LGD


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I would like to once again thank Aaron for providing 10,000 people with a forum that by and large is trouble free, the mod hammer only gets struck at a push... just being here day to day we forget that without these moderators and administration team we would not have access to all this knowledge.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Case in point I figured when people gave their status up date they were being serious I was wrong ok. Doesn't change my point about people's opinions.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> I think I would like to once again thank Aaron for providing 10,000 people with a forum that by and large is trouble free, the mod hammer only gets struck at a push... just being here day to day we forget that without these moderators and administration team we would not have access to all this knowledge.


I agree with this overall, but sometimes that hammer misses the nail & strikes the thumb...


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would like to once again thank Aaron for providing 10,000 people with a forum that by and large is trouble free, the mod hammer only gets struck at a push... just being here day to day we forget that without these moderators and administration team we would not have access to all this knowledge.
> ...


Also, keep in mind the knowledge here is not all that exclusive.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tentacle Toast said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would like to once again thank Aaron for providing 10,000 people with a forum that by and large is trouble free, the mod hammer only gets struck at a push... just being here day to day we forget that without these moderators and administration team we would not have access to all this knowledge.
> ...


I have not yet seen someone get banned for someone else's behavior. You are actually an example of someone who was banned, but was let back. Do you really want to complain about the mods being unfair after we let you back?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

JonM said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > BCluxor said:
> ...


Exclusive, no, but by far the best source for it...in my humble opinion. I actually enjoy the occasional squabbles; it'd seem too fake without them....

...plus I always win


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > BCluxor said:
> ...


...I meant "strikes the thumb" of the one yielding the hammer, friend. There was a bit of instigation on the part of the mod that lead to "the final meltdown" in this particular situation that can't be denied no matter what side of the fence you're on. In that sense, the forum struck itself in the thumb, given the backlash.

So yeah, in this case, I'd lodge a complaint.

Was my readmission a mistake? Reinstate it then, if you feel you've erred...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

What backlash? There is a handful of you guys who delight in stirring the pot whining over something you know very little about. Backlash? No, that's background noise.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> What backlash? There is a handful of you guys who delight in stirring the pot whining over something you know very little about. Backlash? No, that's background noise.


You're nothing shy of a poet, Henry...

....give us another one b)


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's nice to know the membership is just background noise and their opinions mean little. ????


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, yeah. That is not what I said and you know it. Your complaints and whining about something you know almost nothing about is just background noise and pot stirring and you have a couple of buds joining in because they like the turmoil. You hardly represent the membership, several thousand of whom are not trying to stir up trouble.

Now, I'll give you one last chance to make an *** of yourself, then I'm hiding this thread. If another mod wants to open it back up, that's fine by me.

Edit: On second thought I'm going to let it stand so anyone who wishes can see who the Forum trouble makers are.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Write me off as uninformed, but candlepowerforums mods would have been very rude and post-deleting about some of the things you all have been allowed to say here. Maybe the flip side of that is that mods get to say opinions more freely as well.

P.S. This communication thread should exist. One opinion. I have benefitted from everyone who has posted here sometime in the past.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK guys, this has run its course. The question which the thread parent (of 3 threads asking basically the same question) claims this is all about has been answered. It has been pointed out that this "question" is a violation of Forum rules. It is now degenerating into attacks on the moderation and, if past history is any indication, will soon descend into personal attack. So, if you have a real problem or complaint, please use the Report functions, or PM a moderator. This discussion is over.


----------

